# Why put pudding mix in a cake mix?



## bohh

Hi all,

I'm a beginner and am struggling to understand, I guess, the sciences or the reasons behind certain things called for in recipes. One example I'm wondering about is why do some recipes call for you to mix in some pudding mix into the boxed cake mix. What does adding pudding to the mix do? What if I left it out, what would happen?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## gummy-bear

From my experiences, pudding adds substance, flavor, and moisture. Don't quote me on that though, I'm not much of a baker. Just during the holidays. :smiles:


----------



## shipscook

it started in the late '60's I think. Does add moisture and maybe substance, but I always thought it tasted pretty awful.
A scratch made cake is not that hard. You do need to follow the measures and methods, but worth it.
People here will direct you to good sources for recipes.


----------



## mezzaluna

They can sell more of this artificial product if they show you how to add it to cake recipes. That's why!


----------



## risque cakes

it's also a cheap and easy way to change the basic cake mixes flavor..

(Hey, Mezzaluna..don't knock the cake mix methods..*grins!)!

I use a box mix, but just as a base for my cakes, I do NOT add pudding tho...

by the time I finish with my "premeasured base" it has NO resemblance to a box mix!

I add things like, butter, sour cream or yogurt for flavoring, yummy extracts and fresh fruits!!..oh wait, I lied...

To get my Cheesecake cake...I add a box of cheesecake flavored pudding...My bad!! lol this one is filled with cheesecake and iced with cream cheese icing to complete the "flavor" Slice some fruit and fruit glaze on this...and it's like an airy cheesecake. ( and actually quite good! I can't get the same effect with scratch ...*sighs!)

(those cakes are for my "ON THE RUN" cakes ..not my Gourmet cakes though..lol)


----------



## stir it up

I'm with Mezzaluna.

I watched a documentary on the history of advertising, and they studied the case of I think it was Duncan Hines, whichever one did the "pudding in the mix" campaign, and a cake mix that was marketed with a pack of pudding mix. It was basically the same cake / same formula, re-configured to give the illusion of pudding, to give the illusion of moist, creamy, etc like pudding... It was a load of BS that increased their sales by something like 200%.

It takes about 5 minutes longer to make a simple cake from scratch versus a mix. It's not hard bohh, you might like to give it a try sometimes.


----------



## risque cakes

being a baker that has done both..( when I started it was DH all the way, as I got more and more creative and adventurous {spelling sorry!!} I found that I didn't get a real consistant product. Sometimes what worked well in a small batch wouldn't work in a larger batch.

So, I do have my "gourmet" line scratch cakes with fancy pants flavors and icings..lol...I even found a "BLUE VELVET CAKE" that I plan to market here in my shop!! as cupcakes with little blue shoes on ( I saw, where someone made this cake with marzipan shoes!! lol) Since I now have storefront and will be next door to a JAZZ CAFE I think those would be cute!!

I don't know why they would actually be adding PUDDING to the mix..but then again...Like "stir it up" states...strategic marketing is all about the bottom line!


----------



## rene

I recently put a pudding in a cake mix, while it did change the texture a little, to be honest it was not worth the extra work..... I've made scratch cake batters far nicer in texture than that of the pudding in the mix

it was just a duncan hines white, with one package of vanilla pudding.... it was suppose to be a replica of a twinkie cake... imo - it was ok but nothing like the taste of a twinkie


----------



## risque cakes

Oh HONEY, NOTHING can compare! lol

PS: Did you ever see that there is a "TWINKIE COOKBOOK"? lol Using "Twinkies" as an ingredient....:roll:


----------



## pastrycake

Hi,
I am only a home baker but I have seen a recipe for chocolate chips adding vanilla pudding box. It does give it a better shape and give it some bulk. Also I when I make a cream cheese brownies that calls for a cake mix as a base layer, I usually get the one with pudding in it. I guess the marketing works on home bakers like myself. 

By the way, I was watching Paula Deen and Giada and they always use cake box for their cupcakes. They only add some mascarpone or some other flavorings. For professional chefs, is that an acceptable standards?


----------



## qahtan

Although I hate to admit it I do like banana pudding in my banada loaf,,,,

I find some times banana s have not much taste of their own so this helps...

I don't use cake mixes of any kind,,, ;-(((( qahtan


----------



## rene

lol. yeah I checked out their web site and saw all the variations you can make using their twinkies..... But I want to make* the actual twinkie... gaurded secrets I guess


----------



## rene

Yeah both of those ladies are into quick deserts, with a twist... However anything with marscapone in it has to turn out great  I only use Marscapone once a year and that is for my Christmas chesecake, itis just to expensive here to purchase, it is 10 bucks for a tub which measures out to 1 and a 1/2 cups


----------



## rene

I do the same thing, I have trouble coloring inside the lines , I just took a brownie recipie and added Chai choc tea to the mix.... it was theeee* best brownie I have made thus far......texture dense, rich thick moist, and the tea was perfect it served the same purpose as the vanilla........... I also made the truffle for the top using a bit of the tea mixed with strong coffee ...... I was impressed with that creation


----------



## risque cakes

I found out that you can exchange part of the liquids or all the vanilla for any flavoring to "custom" make your baked item!!

I use all types of things, some work, some dont...right now I"m working on Rose flavored lemonade and Violet lemonade! ( I know there are recipes out there, but I want to develop my OWN!!! lol)


----------



## risque cakes

Click the link for a homemade twinkie recipe, it may be suitable.. (don't know..lol)

Homemade Twinkies Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## rene

yes exactly!!! that is what i do too... it is more fun to create your own design in the kitchen

besides a majority of the recipies that i have , leave much room to become better


----------



## bohh

Thanks, every one for your advice.

Bohh


----------

